
EnergyBar · Supercharge Your Mac's Touch Bar - malshe
https://github.com/billziss-gh/EnergyBar
======
malshe
I have a 15" MBP which I bought last summer. It's been great working on this
laptop but the touchbar never grew on me. Now I use this little utility to
make the touchbar more useful.

